# News from St Aubin's sale



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was wondering if the people that went to the sale could give us some info on how it went, and some exaples of prices and what not.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was wondering the Same Question..... How did the sale/sales Go Sat.?? What happened?? I live 200 miles N of St Aubins.... but did not travel to the Sale. 

Since it was announced that there will now be no Public sales on Sunday...... My gut says a Big or Medium Dealer stepped in & up????? No evidence but a Hunch... 

Sales on Saturday should have been a "Mad House"..... again just my Hunch/Guess timate....... Question: Did Sat sales run till 4 PM closing??? 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Look here for answer.

St. Aubins is closing - last posted reply (by Knut)[/b]


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Referencing other St Aubin sales comments on this MLS Site........ Friday sales appear to have replaced the terminated Sunday Sales date. 

Looks like the Early Birds got many of the Good "RR" worms..... In hind sight, where would I have stored those possible G Gauge buy items??


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 31 Mar 2012 11:55 PM 
I was wondering if the people that went to the sale could give us some info on how it went, and some exaples of prices and what not.

Thanks, Ron






I drove from Omaha Friday and spent the night in the area so that I could get to St Aubin's at "opening bell" on Saturday. By the time I arrived Saturday morning (0845) there were already at least 25-30 folks standing in line waiting for the doors to open. By 0900 when the doors opened the crowd behind me had swelled and there was a steady amount of traffic coming into the parking lot. Things got crowded real fast.


I went mostly out of curiosity but I also had a few hard to find items on my wish list that I was hoping to find. What surprised me most was the sale prices. Since they advertised 30-90% I assumed that the sale would be progressive with 90% off coming on Sunday. I was wrong. Prices were slashed from the start with 50% off on USA Trains and Bachmann and 40% off on Aristocraft - the only manufacturers that I was interested in.


Anyway after two trips to the check-out I was able to snatch up the following before I got overwhelmed by the crowds: 


*from USA Trains a D&RGW PA, a Santa Fe SD-70, a Rock Island GP-38, (5) 50' Refrigerator cars, (2) 40' Refeers, and a Beer Can tanker; from Aristocraft a Penn SD-45, (2) UP Heavyweights; and from Bachmann a Spectrum RGS 2-6-0 all for just under $1200.00.*


I left at 1000 but if I had more patience I would have gone back in for a third trip to pick up some more USA Trains box cars. I passed up lots of good deals on track and accessories like clamps, figures, sound cards etc. It was just too crowded.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you for posting your experience I was beginning to think I broke some kind of law asking for specifics, which is what I was looking for.
So there were a ton of people buying everything up and not just several huge buyers.
Was it cash and carry or were they taking credit cards as well?

How much did you get the SD45 and SD70 for if i may ask?
Did you notice how much they were selling the USA intermodals for?

Thanks again for your report, hopefully others that were there can share their experience with some details.

Ron


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

It was a madhouse; like Filene's annual wedding dress sale, people had the shelves cleaned off within an hour, leaving two hour cash register lines. Personally, I could not relish the idea of standing in line two hours to save $35 on a boxcar, so I didn't. If I was going to get a Mallet or something like that I might have felt otherwise. No buyer was getting out of there very quickly.


----------



## IllinoisCentral (Jan 2, 2008)

I drove up from the far South suburbs to go to the sale. I meant to get there by 9, but didn't actually make it there till 10. Like Tom said, it was crazy. I would compare it to the shots they show on the news of Black Friday sales. I wandered around (read squeezed through the crowd) for awhile looking to see what was left, but sadly there was nothing on my wish list left for the taking nor was there anything I thought was worth waiting over an hour or more for in line. With very few exceptions, all of the locomotives and track were gone by the time I got there. From what I saw of the prices it looked like there were some great deals to be had. I expected it to be crowded, I just didn't expect it to be THAT crowded! 

Just out of curiosity, did anyone end up buying that busted up Accucraft 2-8-0 in the the back room? I saw a lot of lookers, but no takers.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect a lot of those great buys will end up on Ebay.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope so, need some USA Norfolk Intermodals, to go along with the NS Dash-9 I got from RLD at the ECLSTS.

Did anyone get the names of the dealers that bought out the huge portions on stock on Friday, or is that a secret as well









Ron


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 02 Apr 2012 09:02 PM 
Thank you for posting your experience I was beginning to think I broke some kind of law asking for specifics, which is what I was looking for.
So there were a ton of people buying everything up and not just several huge buyers.
Was it cash and carry or were they taking credit cards as well? 
 
*How much did you get the SD45 and SD70 for if i may ask?*
*Did you notice how much they were selling the USA intermodals for?*
 
Thanks again for your report, hopefully others that were there can share their experience with some details.
 
Ron


Honestly I don't know.


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

My reply keeps getting jacked up. Hmmmmm 

Anyway, I just grabbed the large items that I liked and paid without checking my receipts but if I had to guess about $150.00 ea +/- a few bucks. No intermodals there at all because if there were I would have bought some. And yes, CC's were accepted. 

-A


----------

